# New router and which starter router bits for my useage?



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello. This is my first post in the routerforums. I did use company routers 30+ years ago as a 2nd class carpenter to install room door hinges and to flush trim micarta laminate kitchen counter tops. Then never used routers after that. I have been doing all of my own home repairs.

ROUTER:
Now I'm going to buy either a Bosh 1617EVSPK or a Dewalt 618PK router. Both are kits with fixed and plunge bases. I need to do some hands on with both to see which one feels better to me. Any comments welcome on this.

BITS:
My first use will be building a workbench and then mostly home improvement stuff like installing room door hinges, kitchen cabinet door hinges, flush trimming edge trim on 3/4" plywood, flush trimming laminate tops on kitchen counters, etc. No time for furniture making until the home improvements are done.

So what starter bits would you recommend for my usage? All would have ½” shanks. Probably going with MLCS bits but suggestions otherwise welcome. Would either of the following two sets of bits meet my usage above?

SET-1:
3 spiral upcut bits, ¼”, 3/8”, ½”.
3 spiral downcut bits, ¼”, 3/8”, ½”.
1 flush trim bit, ½”.
1 roundover bit, ¼”.
1 roundover bit, ½”.

-or-

SET-2:
5 straight bits, ¼”, 3/8”, ½”, 5/8”, ¾”.
1 spiral upcut bit, what size?
1 spiral downcut bit, what size?
1 flush trim bit, ½”.
1 roundover bit, ¼”.
1 roundover bit, ½”.

Or do I need to buy any spiral bits at all in set-2?
Should I add a 3/8” roundover bit to both sets?

Or am I all wet and should I buy some other bits or bit set?

Thanks,
Skyglider


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Skyglider.


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

Dr.Zook said:


> Welcome to the forums Skyglider.


Thanks for the welcome Dave.
Skyglider


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

Another starter bit set option that seems to have a good selection of straight, trim and roundover bits. The other bits might be good to have anyway.

1. Is Woodline an acceptable line for starter router bits?
2. Are the bit cutting lengths for the straight bits normal or on the short side?

Woodline USA WL-2010 
30 Piece Router Bit Set
1/2-Inch Shank
Woodline price: $109
Amazon price: $114.59 w/ free shipping

Set Includes: 

Straight Bits – 5 
1/4" Diameter by 3/4" Cutting Length 
5/16" Diameter by 1" Cutting Length 
3/8" Diameter by 1" Cutting Length 
1/2" Diameter by 1" Cutting Length 
3/4" Diameter by 3/4" Cutting Length 

Dovetail Bits - 3 
3/8" Diameter by 3/8 Cutting Length by 9° 
1/2" Diameter by 1/2" Cutting Length by 14° 
5/8" Diameter by 5/8" Cutting Length by 14° 

Roundnose Bits - 3 
3/8" Diameter by 3/8" Cutting Length 
1/2" Diameter by 1/2" Cutting Length 
1/4" Diameter by 1/4" Cutting Length 

Chamfer Bit – 
45° by 1-3/16" Diameter 90° 

V-Groove – 
1/2" Diameter by 1/2" Cutting Length 

Laminate Trimmer Bits - 2 
3/8" Diameter by 1" Cutting Length 
1/2" Diameter by 1" Cutting Length 

Fluted Laminate Trimmer Bit – 
1/4" Cutting Length by 25° Bevel 

Rabbeting Bits - 2 
1/4" Kerf by 1-1/4" Diameter 
3/8" Kerf by 1-1/4" Diameter 

Plunging Panel Bit – 
3/8" Diameter by 1" Cutting Length 

Roman Ogee Bits - 2 
5/32" Radius Ogee with 1/2" Cutting Length 
1/4" Radius Ogee with 3/4" Cutting Length 

Roundover Bits - 6 
1/2" Radius by 1-1/2" Total Diameter 
3/8" Radius by 1-1/4" Total Diameter 
5/16" Radius by 1-1/8" Total Diameter 
1/4" Radius by 1" Total Diameter 
3/16" Radius by 7/8" Total Diameter 
1/8" Radius by 3/4" Total Diameter 

Cove Bits - 3 
1/4" Radius by 7/8" Total Diameter 
3/8" Radius by 1-1/8" Total Diameter 
1/2" Radius by 1-3/8" Total Diameter


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Skyglider! If you will check this thread (http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/10320-top-10-bits-own-basic-starter-set.html) I posted a list of the 10 basic bits as written in an article from Fine Woodworking Magazine. Maybe it will help you decide.


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> Welcome Skyglider! If you will check this thread (unable to post urls until 10 posts) I posted a list of the 10 basic bits as written in an article from Fine Woodworking Magazine. Maybe it will help you decide.


George,
From the list you posted:

• Rabbeting bit with four bearings
Could someone explain the four bearings part?
EDIT: Found answer on Infinity site.

• Three-wing slot cutter
What slot width bit if only get one?

Thanks for your response,
Skyglider


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Skyglider said:


> George,
> From the list you posted:
> 
> • Rabbeting bit with four bearings
> ...


That would actually depend on what you plan on using it for, but...
If I were only going to get one slot cutter I would get the #7650 here... http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_slot.html#Anchor slotct3w and an assortment of bearings to vary the depth of cut from here... http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ball_bearings.html#ball_bearing_guides_anchor
That way you will have the bearings available to use with other bits in the future, if needed.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Skyglider,
Welcome to the forum. From your post it appears that you won't immediately need spiral bits, since you are going to be concentrating on various hinge installations. That would be a simple hinge mortising bit. As for buying sets of bits, since you are coming back to the hobby, look for the ones that are GOOD, but will not break the bank. After you have worked with various bits, you can always upgrade to the premium ones (Whiteside, Katana, Freud, etc.). I would recommend that you send for the manufacturer's catalogs to make your selection. I personally opted to go for the 66 piece router bit set from MLCS. I probably will not use every bit in there, but who knows. When I found out how each bit that I used really worked, I proceeded to buy the premium version of that singular bit and so on. MLCS has free shipping and the set comes in a very nice wooden case that you can hang up or keep on a shelf. You will have to peel off the protective coating, on each bit, prior to usage but that's there to prevent rust & corrosion. Have fun and be careful with your tools.
Joe Z.


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> That would actually depend on what you plan on using it for, but...
> If I were only going to get one slot cutter I would get the #7650 here... and an assortment of bearings to vary the depth of cut from here...
> 
> That way you will have the bearings available to use with other bits in the future, if needed.


If you were starting off now, how many slot cutters would you buy and which width of cuts?

Thanks for your help and the links,
Skyglider


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

cbsjoez1935 said:


> Hi Skyglider,
> Welcome to the forum. From your post it appears that you won't immediately need spiral bits, since you are going to be concentrating on various hinge installations. That would be a simple hinge mortising bit. As for buying sets of bits, since you are coming back to the hobby, look for the ones that are GOOD, but will not break the bank. After you have worked with various bits, you can always upgrade to the premium ones (Whiteside, Katana, Freud, etc.). I would recommend that you send for the manufacturer's catalogs to make your selection. I personally opted to go for the 66 piece router bit set from MLCS. I probably will not use every bit in there, but who knows. When I found out how each bit that I used really worked, I proceeded to buy the premium version of that singular bit and so on. MLCS has free shipping and the set comes in a very nice wooden case that you can hang up or keep on a shelf. You will have to peel off the protective coating, on each bit, prior to usage but that's there to prevent rust & corrosion. Have fun and be careful with your tools.
> Joe Z.


I do plan do do mortise and tenon joints for my workbench. Think I could get by with just the straight bits or should I buy at least one spiral upcut bit for the large mortises?

MLCS seems to have favorable ratings from posts I've seen so far. Have you noticed a big difference between the MLCS bits vs the premium versions of the bits you replaced?

Thanks for the welcome and your help,
Skyglider


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Most cheap bits nowadays will do a decent job in smaller sizes, i.e. not the big door and stile types. Some users have complained about excessive vibration from being out of balance on the big cheap ones. The good ones are noticeably better but they are also 3x or more the price. If you use it a lot buy good ones. 
If you use a jig to mortice with, you could drill some of the material out and it will rout much more easily and your bit will run cooler because it gets rid of chips quicker and gets air.
The most versatile bit set I have, though not the one I necessarily use the most often, is a multi-wing slotting set with 4 cutters. It came with 4 spacers the same size as the cutters, numerous shims for fine adjustment, and a guide bearing. With the 1/8" cutter I can make standard size biscuit slots as long as they are on or near an edge. I can use any one of them to make a slot for a spline which is both one of the strongest and most attractive joints. I can use two or more cutters to make to make tongue and groove using the spacers and shims. If you have a 45 degree plunge style chamfer bit (and a fence or edge guide) you can make it bevel edge T&G. It could also be used for stubby mortice and tenon. Mine is a modest priced set but it still cost about $65 about 15 years ago. I don't know of another bit that has that many potential uses.
You still need to look at what you will be working on to decide which bits. The bits I most commonly use are roundovers and edge treatment bits like ogees. Square edges usually look like what they are- lumber.


----------



## Steve_in_FL (Oct 8, 2010)

Just my 2 cents:

Unfortunately, there is no "right" answer to your question. IMHO, the "best" answer, is, "it depends."

It depends on what you are doing now, and what you are likely to do in the future. And if you are like many of us, what you need to do in the future is all too often very different than what you expected! I have a buddy who does almost everything he needs with a straight bit. My work has required a considerably more extensive bit collection.

It also depends on your budget. If you plan to spend hundreds on bits, it would be silly to suggest just the ten best bits. If you wish to spend less than $100, then suggesting a ten bit set would be unhelpful.

If you can afford it, and if you think your future needs will be fairly varied, I think the previous suggestion of one of the larger MLCS bit sets (e.g. the 60 bit set) is a good one. While MLCS bits are not top drawer, they do represent decent value for the money; and a large set will provide most of the common bits you are apt to require. As previously mentioned, you can replace the ones you wear out with bits from Whiteside or Freud, etc. 

Assuming your router has a 1/2" collet, I would be sure to buy 1/2" bits - they are much stronger, less prone to vibrate, and provide better results.

As far as slot cutters - I think I have used mine maybe 5 times in my life..... It just depends on what _you_ are doing.


----------

